

Ask HN: Decent HN iOS app that allows collapsing of comment threads? - alexhjones

Any suggestions?
======
xauronx
I haven't really found any good apps for that. After implementing this:
<http://imgur.com/55D3mXH> in an app of mine I found this guys way of
implementing it: [http://weiranzhang.com/blog/2013/3/hackers-a-hacker-news-
app...](http://weiranzhang.com/blog/2013/3/hackers-a-hacker-news-app-for-
iphone)

I think his is quite a bit better in multiple aspects, primarily because you
retain a full width view of the comment regardless of how many tiers deep you
are.

~~~
weiran
Thanks for the hat tip.

I did think about implementing comments like Reddit / Alien Blue, but I found
that it involved too much scrolling up and down and having a button at the
bottom reduced that.

~~~
xauronx
No problem.

My big problem with the tiered implementation is that it only really works
until like 4 tiers deep. After that you have a long column of text. I haven't
really found a solution for that except a "View replies" that pushes another
view controller with that comment at the top tier. Seems clunky though.

